# Check out my new album- out on streaming platforms today.



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey everyone my new album is up on all the major streaming platforms- it is an all instrumental affair- It is really and truly a variety of different influences form 80's alternative to Zeppelin. Have a listen, if you have time. This is just a preview- please go to Spotify and check it out! Thank You!
https://pwellman.hearnow.com/...


----------



## Rickenbacker198 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Congratulations on complete CD. I am in the middle of listening and like it very much. Very relaxed and positive vibes bring - nice, relaxed and positive emotions - perfect for early Sunday morning.

Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Rickenbacker198 said:


>


 Digging 'Stay Gold' with the Doobie Brother vibe and 'Harvest Lovers' with the Pink Floyd vibe. Getting my funk on with 'Greasy'. Congrats on the hard work coming to fruition.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you very much to everyone who took the time to have a listen- I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Downloaded from Apple Music. Congrats Phil. I listened to the 1st track which sounds great. will check out the rest of the album.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Phil, I just finished listening to the whole album. Great sounding record and solid playing.

You talented bastard!


----------

